

Ask HN: Alternatives to Google analytic?  - digamber_kamat

Which are the best alternatives for Google Analytics ?<p>I have decided to stop using GA because despite of repeated feedback they have not fixed the map of my country India in their interface. Looks like they are sucking up to China and I am not interested in using their services anymore.<p>Piwik is something that seems the best so far but the does this community know something better ?
======
ch00ey
Here are a few analytics companies:

<http://www.kissmetrics.com/>

<http://www.woopra.com/>

<http://getclicky.com/>

------
dangrossman
I run <http://www.w3counter.com> which you might try, but I use Google Maps
with an overlay for the geographic reports.

------
davidandgoliath
Piwik all the way.

------
izak30
I tried gaug.es today. Pretty good so far

------
dkd903
Try <http://haveamint.com/> or <http://mixpanel.com/>

Piwik is Good but you would need to host it on your servers and increase the
amount of work for you in maintaining the same!

